

Google Reader Alternatives - atechie
http://lifehacker.com/5990456/google-reader-is-getting-shut-down-here-are-the-best-alternatives

======
atechie
Here are two other related links :

[http://www.ghacks.net/2013/03/14/the-ultimate-google-
reader-...](http://www.ghacks.net/2013/03/14/the-ultimate-google-reader-
alternatives-list/)

[http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19512_7-57574201-233/google-
rea...](http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19512_7-57574201-233/google-reader-is-
dying-but-we-have-five-worthy-alternatives/)

